# Passenger restraints faults malfunction affecting airbag belt tensioner



## dbeasleyjr (Sep 21, 2020)

Had too jump start 2008 bmw 650i threw my walkin cane in seat finally started and
Warning light came onPassenger restraints faults malfunction affecting airbag belt tensioner


----------

